# Can we expect a discount on the professional libraries around BF?



## gh0stwrit3r

At this moment Cinesamples has a sale on his SP libraries. What do you think: will others like OT and SA follow in the upcoming months (BF sale or Christmas discounts)? I’m eager to purchase OT Berlin Strings, so maybe it’s better to wait a bit longer ...?


----------



## dcoscina

gh0stwrit3r said:


> At this moment Cinesamples has a sale on his SP libraries. What do you think: will others like OT and SA follow in the upcoming months (BF sale or Christmas discounts)? I’m eager to purchase OT Berlin Strings, so maybe it’s better to wait a bit longer ...?


you would have to ask DWH from StaffPad... I don't think he frequents here. but based on what CineSamples is doing, I'm sure sales are still tied into the original sample developer and not StaffPad per se. So maybe ask OT instead...


----------



## yiph2

dcoscina said:


> you would have to ask DWH from StaffPad... I don't think he frequents here. but based on what CineSamples is doing, I'm sure sales are still tied into the original sample developer and not StaffPad per se. So maybe ask OT instead...


I've asked OT about it and they said they have nothing to do with their OT libraries...


----------



## did

I asked several months ago to OT details about "their" library in StaffPad, and indeed they answered me too that they have nothing to do with the StaffPad library. What is joint, only some samples ? 
It seems clear that we can obtain results with Berlin Strings in StaffPad that I've never heard previoulsy on Berlin Strings (OT) demos. I don' t own the Berlin Strings collection from OT, but I'm not sure I could obtain same realistics plays results with Berlin strings OT that I have with StaffPad (only speaking about sustains patches).


----------



## dcoscina

did said:


> I asked several months ago to OT details about "their" library in StaffPad, and indeed they answered me too that they have nothing to do with the StaffPad library. What is joint, only some samples ?
> It seems clear that we can obtain results with Berlin Strings in StaffPad that I've never heard previoulsy on Berlin Strings (OT) demos. I don' t own the Berlin Strings collection from OT, but I'm not sure I could obtain same realistics plays results with Berlin strings OT that I have with StaffPad (only speaking about sustains patches).


I agree. David explained that the samples in SP don't have to deal with realtime parameters that have to be factored into SINE or Kontakt versions of the OT libraries. Because of this, one, the libraries can be much smaller in size, and two, they respond exceedingly well to note information from StaffPad. A friend of mine who does programming for one of the big developers (I would prefer not to say much more who it is thanks, but he knows his stuff about scripting) marvels at the note transitions of the Berlin Strings legatos in StaffPad pieces I've played for him. If the programming impresses him, it must be very good.


----------



## did

I wonder if such programming couldn' t be switched on big libraries...


----------



## PaulieDC

gh0stwrit3r said:


> At this moment Cinesamples has a sale on his SP libraries. What do you think: will others like OT and SA follow in the upcoming months (BF sale or Christmas discounts)? I’m eager to purchase OT Berlin Strings, so maybe it’s better to wait a bit longer ...?


We are so close, definitely wait it out. I did and got the rare 50% off on BS and BB a couple years ago (plus was able to use a discount code from buying BOI). I'm hoping for the BS FX and the BB Muted libraries to be on sale. Then, you know... I'll be done spending money on libraries.


----------



## MartinH.

did said:


> I wonder if such programming couldn' t be switched on big libraries...



Afaik it couldn't - unless you're willing do deal with something like a ~1 second delay in audio output per library that uses an approach like noteperformer/staffpad.


----------



## Kuusniemi

gh0stwrit3r said:


> I’m eager to purchase OT Berlin Strings, so maybe it’s better to wait a bit longer ...?


The Berlin series has very very rarely been in a sale, so I wouldn't count on it. But there's probably no reason to wait a while to see.


----------



## did

MartinH. said:


> unless you're willing do deal with something like a ~1 second delay in audio output per library


Why not, if the game is worth the candle...


----------



## Montisquirrel

If I remember correct you can only see the prices of the plugins in the in-App Store. I dont own StaffPad yet and I am waiting for a good price tag of a Surface Pro 7, so please everyone owning StaffPad, keep an Eye open for us if there are any sales going on. If the Berlin plugins are on sale, I gonna buy StaffPad even before having a Surface Pro just for the sales. From the other thread I know that right now...:

- Cinesamples StaffPad Libraries 50% off


----------

